# 75B vs 85 Combat?



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

CZ experts, I'm looking to fill a competition niche. I shoot IDPA and I'm looking for either a 75B or an 85 Combat to purchase for this. Any recommendations and why for either case. Only difference I can see for the price is an adjustable trigger stop and adjustable rear sights. Some opinions please. Thanks.:smt023:watching:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> CZ experts, I'm looking to fill a competition niche. I shoot IDPA and I'm looking for either a 75B or an 85 Combat to purchase for this. Any recommendations and why for either case. Only difference I can see for the price is an adjustable trigger stop and adjustable rear sights. Some opinions please. Thanks.:smt023:watching:


The CZ85 also has an ambidextrous safety, which the 9mm CZ75 does not. If I recall correctly (I did a lot of research on this in the past), the 40S&W CZ75 _does_ have the ambidextrous safety, but you're looking for 9mm, I assume. :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

You are correct Beefy, I'm going to go with a 9mm. I'm thinking I'm going to go the 75B route due to the price difference. The adjustable sights are not that important for IDPA, once set, they shouldn't need moved (for me anyway). I'm a righty so I don't need the ambi safety. Yep, you talked me into the 75B. Thanks.:smt033


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Changed my mind...went with the 85 Combat. Got it at the gun show this past weekend. Forgot that this model also does NOT have the magazine brake. Saves seconds during IDPA use. Took it out yesterday for break in shoot. WOW, this is going to be fun at the IDPA shoots after break in!:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats!

These were the first guns I ever looked at and I loved them. I always wanted the two-tone CZ85 Combat.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Yep, that's the reason I bought it. The duo-tone look I couldn't pass up. Ran 200 rounds through it Sunday and was real satisfied with the out of the box accuracy. I'm going to take some pics tonight to try and post...haven't had any luck doing that yet, but, I'm going to keep trying.:mrgreen:


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations on the CZ purchase... As my advice on th etrigger after 100o rounds on my CZ 75 SP01 Tactical, the trigger now feels so crisp and smooth. I ove CZ's easiness to handle and shoot..The accuracy and ease of handling is uncomparable to any gun. Enjoy your IDPA matches and your new CZ TekHead.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Jimmy. Yeah, I plan on putting about 500-700 rds thru the pipe before I stat using it for competition. I'll post some target pics this evening from my Sunday breakin.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

The CZ85 Combat gets the "Combat" moniker because it has no firing-pin block like most modern CCW firearms. This makes stripping the pistol to replace the firing pin simpler -kinda like the Colt Series 70 1911's. Not sure I'd choose the gun for concealed carry but for competition -all the better. If you have to replace parts, it will be easier. Sexy looking gun.


----------

